# Today near the nipple



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It sucked. We didn't fish real long, but we put in a good 5 hours or so of trolling and it was very slow. We hooked a 200-225lb Blue east of the Nipple but ended up pulling hooks. Did catch a huge remora on a wahoo plug. That should've been our cue to hang it up.

Beautiful out there, just not super fishy.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Man. that does suck.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Doesn't sound too bad if you hooked up with a blue in that close especially these days.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

^^ yeah I know, I just like being a spoiled, unappreciative brat at times. It was so nice out there it really didn't matter much in the end.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey at least you got out there and brought back excellent table fare! your report is about identical to my last three trips out there. They were so boring I skipped posting due to nothing to add.

Hopefully things will turn on with the Whites before fall.


Robert


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Wow, Chris.... now I don't feel so bad about our trip Sunday! At least we got one nice Mahi in the box!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

The old hook and place theorem can make for a boring day of fishing but at least you hooked one and to top it off you had a great day of camaraderie.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

MSViking said:


> Hey at least you got out there and brought back excellent table fare! your report is about identical to my last three trips out there. They were so boring I skipped posting due to nothing to add.
> 
> Hopefully things will turn on with the Whites before fall.
> 
> ...


I think it will Robert. I think water temps need to drop a few degrees and maybe this front is the ticket. I'll be out a few days next week so hopefully it'll turn on.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Honest man!


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the report Chris, expectations, expectations .... !!


----------

